# How is your July going?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Not the greatest here, but it could be worse too. Lots of fungus from earlier in Spring, and only 0.4 inch of rain so far this month. Temps are high 80s and low 90s so far. Mostly sunny. Have very new grass that is struggling.

How about in your area?


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

So far I'm off to a good start. Given the wet spring we had I was very proactive with applying fungicide and so far I haven't had any issues with fungus in my desirable grass. My biggest concern right now is dealing with undesirable grassy weeds such as triv, annua, nimblewill, and some other unidentified grass. July is still young so who knows what condition it will be in by August. Well... the glyphosate and tenacity is going to start flying in a few weeks so it won't look good for long.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

I have definitely had a rough spring/early summer. I am battling fungus, annua ( maybe ), and heat stress. Areas of my lawn have died off in the past week. I am hopeful that the kbg will recover in the fall where areas have become brown. I did send for a soil test for multiple areas in my lawn. I watered the grass about 1 inch last week. I will be watering again tomorrow. Now I have to battle with crabgrass in the bare areas. I did not apply pre-m in the reno area. I will be doing a fall reno on the other half of my lawn. I applied my first round of glyph last week. My seed down date is mid-August.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hot and wet. Fungus. No fungicide though.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

We are still waiting for summer heat to arrive. We've had clouds, some rain, and highs in the mid 70's and will stay that way for at least another week. So with that the grass is thriving, growing well and healthy.


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

Honestly had one of the best starts to July than I've had in recent years. I've always paid heed to the no fertilizers going into the summer heat but this year I went against the rule. I threw down max rate of milorganite around June 20th. The lawn hasn't looked better. Typically I post about all that is going wrong with my yard but today is not that day &#128513;


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Still striping ok but just don't look too close. TF and KBG getting cooked. Heat stress mostly and a little brown patch despite the azoxystrobin. A lot of yards around here got hit with BP bad this year. Lot of rain in May and June and lows not getting below 70 for a few weeks now. Thank God for expensive chemicals so we don't have to endure the shame. :lol:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

My front yard reno is doing well. Had to do an audit of my irrigation in the backyard was getting some heat stress from areas not getting enough water. Ordered some irrigation cups to measure sprinkler output to really dial it in


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Heat stressed and disease ridden.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

My july has been decent. Some poa dying off a some crabgrass here oe there. Seems like I either missed spots with prodiamine or The rain washed the barrier away.

No fungus for me, put down about 3 apps of serenade back in may/june with PGRs.

That being said, I'm pissed about all the ryegrass seed stalks I have in my yard.its like it went to seed a 2nd as a freak out to the heat.
Im not a huge ryegrass fan and I know a kbg+rye makes a fine cool season lawn but the rye I have is like 3 shades darker then the kbg making fhe lawn look spotty.

Im not even sure how much bluegrass I actually have. Contemplating msm... to nuke the rye. But now some sedge popped up and I'm sure theres triv i dont even know about yet.

So in summarry, execution was solid, just not happy with my grass itself.


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

Adrian Cronauer: What's your name?

Caller: My name's Roosevelt E Roosevelt.

Adrian Cronauer: Roosevelt, what town are you stationed in?

Caller: I'm stationed in Poon Tang.

Adrian Cronauer: Well thank you, Roosevelt. What's the weather like out there?

Caller: It's hot! Damn hot! Real hot! Hottest things is my shorts. I could cook things in it. A little crotch pot cookin'.

Adrian Cronauer: Well can you tell me what it feels like?

Caller: Fool! Why it's hot I told you again. Were you born on the sun? It's damnhot! I said it's so damnhot I saw these little guys in their orange robes burst into flames, it's that hot, you know what I'm talking about?

AC: What do you think its going to be like tonight?

Caller: It's going to be hot and wet. That's nice if you're with a lady, but it ain't no good if you're in the jungle.

Adrian Cronauer: Thank you Roosevelt.

(RIP Robin WIlliams, the funniest person ever)


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

July is looking good so far, finally getting some sun. I took a walk around the neighbor hood last night and I am the only green thriving lawn left. Mostly thanks to you guys, last year the yard was dead by this time. Now I gotta figure out how to get the bentgrass out of the mix and I will be set


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Hot. Humid. Really stinkin' humid on some days. Infrequent rainfall. 
Fighting a couple of patches of Bermuda. Disease present, but the lawn is hanging in OK.
I'm thinking that I may not need to overseed this fall, but August will likely be the biggest test.
For July, I can't be unhappy with this color. 
Bluegrass in the lower portion of the picture. TTTF in the upper portion. 
Nice summer stripes, @tgreen.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

social port said:


> Hot. Humid. Really stinkin' humid on some days. Infrequent rainfall.
> Fighting a couple of patches of Bermuda. Disease present, but the lawn is hanging in OK.
> I'm thinking that I may not need to overseed this fall, but August will likely be the biggest test.
> For July, I can't be unhappy with this color.
> ...


For growing bluegrass in your area I don't think you can be too disappointed with how that's looking. Really nice colour and so thick.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Like many others here its been a mild July so far. That said, our heat of 90+ usually isnt until August/September.
We had a few freak 90+ days in May but its been 65-75 and overcast with some rain maybe once a week pretty much every day since.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Getting hot here in Iowa, had to water for the first time yesterday. Its so hot i saw a robin grab a worm using a pot holder.


----------



## airgas1998 (May 1, 2019)

^^^^coming up on our 1yr anniversary of the f3 tornado that it our town. hopefully will never have to experience that again.


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Just struggling to keep things half decent looking. The amount of weeds popping up in the front yard is ridiculous and I believe I have quack grass everywhere instead of crab grass so that has been a recent sad realization. The rear yard is doing on and weeds are manageable and I will begin prepping some areas for fall seeding.

Had to spend some time working on the irrigation last night because I noticed some spots weren't covering.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

StarRaider said:


> Adrian Cronauer: What's your name?
> 
> Caller: My name's Roosevelt E Roosevelt.
> 
> ...


^^^ this.

I think I finally got the fungus under control in my lawn. There's so much brown right now I don't know what's summer dormancy or die-off from disease. We'll see how much comes back in the fall but it's been rough so far. And I still have practically all of July left and August before we see any kind of relief from the heat where I am. If this is what I have to look forward to every year, I'm starting to wish I had gone zoysia for the front yard instead of TTTF.


----------



## GMM (Jul 18, 2018)

On the whole, can't complain for it's first July. A handful of brown spots and a bit of nutsedge I need to murder.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Hot and humid here in central NC. The brown patch came much later than I expected. First app of propiconazole 2 weeks ago and already appears I'm winning that battle with another app going down tonight. Also have 4 small patches of bermuda coming in. Going to try spot spraying light doses of a Fusilade/Triclopyr mixture this year to see what that does. First app of that last night since we are supposed to have a couple days of mid 80's.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 23, 2019)

I used to have a guy who mowed and fertilized the lawn. I was never 100% happy, but I figured that was the price to pay for having someone else do it. Then, this spring, after a ton of winterkill, (including a big patch he planted last year), I decided it was time to do something.

I did not have a clue, so I dethatched in early spring, (mistake 1) and threw out all the cheap seed I could find (mistake 2). Then it snowed. Masters weekend, Of course, none of it took.

Then I googled some tips on planting grass, planted some expensive seed on sale (mistake 3 -turns out to be mostly fescue - I still can't believe I planted it) and covered it with peat. It worked - I was invincible, so then when I found out about spoon feeding, I did it all spring (mistake 4). Oh man, a little knowledge is truly dangerous.

Now I am awaiting a complete fungal wipeout as payback for my sins. I have some fungicide arriving this week, takes time to get the good stuff across the border up here. I will be surprised if my beautiful lawn survives the summer.

August, cannot come soon enough to get doing this right.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Was going good but lawn really starting to look bad due to fungus. I was late to react and it's cost me. At first I thought it was heat stress but we've had plenty of rain and it hasn't been crazy hot and definitely looks more like spots so I'm guessing Brown Patch. Temps have been in upper 80's to mid 90's with very high humidity for awhile now so fungus pressure is high.

I missed out on the last Disease X sale on Amazon so waiting on that again. Just for the hell of it I did apply the preventative rate to 5k sqft of my lawn last week but obviously need to buy more and apply at the curative rate. I was really trying to go most of the summer w/o applying herbicides and fungicides because that was a fail. Hopefully most of it will rebound.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Fungusy!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Summer weeds are starting to show up and show out! Got a couple spots of Crabgrass coming in around the sidewalks and driveway. But compared to my lawn last year, I might as well not have any!  Go Prodiamine! I will say that this Summer has made me commit to start a regular watering regime.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Hot in Humid in TN we did get a decent amount of rain in June but July has been warmer and drier. I'm about to put down my second app of propiconazole, bio stimulant and iron.


It's starting to show some signs of heat stress and I'm breaking out the rain train about twice a week now.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

SW TN here, doing well so far. Put down Pre-Em to start the late spring and the Black Kow I spread last fall really helped the spring/summer. Still a long way to go. Also switching every 4 weeks between Propiconazole liquid spray and Scotts Disease X Granular. Started the fungus apps in mid May.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Mid Atlantic here & June was milder than most years until the latter half & into July it's been mostly 90°+ & H&H.
But first year apply Azoxy early on in May & June & Ceary's 3336 & soon Eagle fungicide - I have had nary the patches of what ever I had in past years that I thought was drought.

Color is still greener than most of my neighbors & on par with the guys who are getting lawn service treatments with fungicide also.

Just this year with all the rain since late 2017 we've had, has brought on new pest issues with the shrubs & trees around the yard.

So that's another problem on that maybe a byproduct of my grub fighting.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Finally gave in and sprayed Propiconazole on most of my new grass areas the other day. Some are so immature (seeded in May, even June for some) that they're struggling with the sun/heat. I need to hand water early.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Going south of cheese for me in Nashville. Fungus despite regular apps of strobe and mole damage on top of that. Sucks because my daughter's b day party is in August and all my out of town family that comments how nice my lawn looks will be in. Oh well fall is not too far away.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

Let's just say compared to last month, now my lawn looks like crap. Seems like such a waste of time & money every year knowing that mid summer it'll just look like crap. It is what it is...I water, fertilize, do iron treatments, put down fungicide, herbicide...I even talk nicely to my lawn & this is what I get for all that devotion...crap...but the Barricade I put down in late March has worked wonders, haven't seen any crabgrass unlike last years hostile takeover....but it still looks like crap. &#128514;


----------



## damntransitionzone (Jun 18, 2019)

every store is sold out of Disease-X


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Best ever.....I added weekly apps of Serenade, zero brown patch this year. I also went after Sod web worm this year for the first time, apparently there is a heavy infestation in a 500 or so sqft of my lawn. I didn't know what the deal was with all these moths. Did some research and turns out the larvae was doing a lot of damage. I thought the damage was from brown patch every year. It was a combo of both.

I also tried Tournament Ready wetting agent this season, works great with dry spots. Those 3 things made a big difference.

I'm getting estimates for an irrigation system. Hopefully I can fit it in my budget this year. Want to go next level


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

damntransitionzone said:


> every store is sold out of Disease-X


Strobe pro G. 30 lb's for $77 minus 10% with the 'fungicide19' code on domyown. Free shipping and no sales tax collected. About the same price as disease-ex. It has azoxystrobin and propiconazole.

https://www.domyown.com/strobe-pro-p-19239.html


----------



## damntransitionzone (Jun 18, 2019)

tgreen said:


> damntransitionzone said:
> 
> 
> > every store is sold out of Disease-X
> ...


thanks but no sale of it to MD


----------



## SullyCT79 (May 14, 2018)

Not terrible so far. Just came back from a week vacation and I have some spots that are stressed but I'm sure I can bring those back. And of course I got sick on vacation so I didn't get a chance to do anything today and wont do anything tomorrow either. And the nutsedge is out of control. That will be dealt with once I get better.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

damntransitionzone said:


> tgreen said:
> 
> 
> > damntransitionzone said:
> ...


I hear you but you might just see if the order goes through. I got something from them that said no shipping to my state. Otherwise, if you feel like spraying you could do azoxy. It's more expensive up front but more cost effective in long run.

https://www.domyown.com/prime-source-azoxy-50-wdg-fungicide-p-12184.html


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

_This ain't no party, this ain't no disco,
This ain't no fooling around
This ain't no Mudd Club, or C. B. G. B.,
I ain't got time for that now
Heard about Houston? Heard about Detroit?
Heard about Pittsburgh, PA?
You oughta know not to stand by the window
Somebody might see you up there
I got some groceries, some peanut butter,
To last a couple of days
But I ain't got no speakers, ain't got no
Headphones, ain't got no records to play_


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> Best ever.....I added weekly apps of Serenade, zero brown patch this year. I also went after Sod web worm this year for the first time, apparently there is a heavy infestation in a 500 or so sqft of my lawn. I didn't know what the deal was with all these moths. Did some research and turns out the larvae was doing a lot of damage. I thought the damage was from brown patch every year. It was a combo of both.
> 
> I also tried Tournament Ready wetting agent this season, works great with dry spots. Those 3 things made a big difference.
> 
> I'm getting estimates for an irrigation system. Hopefully I can fit it in my budget this year. Want to go next level


I have been looking into wetting agents, where did you purchase tournament ready? and if you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay?

Have you ever tried hydretain?


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I purchased the pellet Pro from Amazon. It was around $95, and the pellets from

https://www.rrproducts.com/C1736/Irrigation/Watering-Agents-and-Systems

I tried Hydretain once and didn't notice much improvement. But after using Tournament ready I noticed the grass staying greener longer with less water. I don't have irrigation yet but my lawn, so far is staying out of dormancy just from the rain we been getting. Been lucky with the rain, I'm sure I'll have to irrigate sooner or later. A lot of hot/dry weather ahead.


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Attack of the bunny-nator. Darn rabbits had dinner this morning.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Getting our first decent heat wave in MN. Forecasted highs for the next several days are right around 90F with a bit a humidity, though it's really not that bad compared to what y'all have been having down south. We'll definitely have hotter days this summer, too. I think my Bewitched will handle it just fine. I've never really had issues with summer diseases.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

I wish that was the case here in the SE. We had snow on April 2nd and 90 degrees two weeks later.



stotea said:


> Getting our first decent heat wave in MN. Forecasted highs for the next several days are right around 90F with a bit a humidity, though it's really not that bad compared to what y'all have been having down south. We'll definitely have hotter days this summer, too. I think my Bewitched will handle it just fine. I've never really had issues with summer diseases.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Not good... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2019)

About the same as Alex's lawn above.

I have an old Hunter sprinkler controller that doesn't program right. This, I have to manually turn it on. Water the front 2x a week and back once a week. 95+ everyday with no rain in like 2-3 weeks


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Alex1389 said:


> Not good... :lol: :lol:


Looks good to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

From hot and no rain 3+ weeks Jul 4 ...



To now, still hot but with some afternoon thundershowers for a green up.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> I purchased the pellet Pro from Amazon. It was around $95, and the pellets from
> 
> https://www.rrproducts.com/C1736/Irrigation/Watering-Agents-and-Systems
> 
> I tried Hydretain once and didn't notice much improvement. But after using Tournament ready I noticed the grass staying greener longer with less water. I don't have irrigation yet but my lawn, so far is staying out of dormancy just from the rain we been getting. Been lucky with the rain, I'm sure I'll have to irrigate sooner or later. A lot of hot/dry weather ahead.


Thanks for the information. I too lack irrigation and have to drag sprinklers around. Was hoping the wetting agent would help me out as far as watering frequency. I'll look into getting that tournament ready.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Fighting heat and drought stress in Indianapolis metro. No rain and 90+ about everyday for probably last 2-3 weeks easy. Hopefully we get some good rain tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

beardizzle1 said:


> Fighting heat and drought stress in Indianapolis metro. No rain and 90+ about everyday for probably last 2-3 weeks easy. Hopefully we get some good rain tonight and tomorrow.


Sounds very similar to here...average high temp have been about 88 for the past few weeks, and we've only gotten about an inch of rain the first half of this month.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

This is good news for many. Almost to the august 15 hump day.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@tgreen I'm so tempted to throw seeds now in my Reno. But I will miss fallowing the new dirt.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

g-man said:



> @tgreen I'm so tempted to throw seeds now in my Reno. But I will miss fallowing the new dirt.


I know and there's still time for another big heat wave. Let's hope not.


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

Pretty good, but do have some trouble spots


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

My July didn't go to good. Beat up hit with a fungus and no shade what so ever took it's toll. My all rye grass experiment might be over come September. First picture June second picture today.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Not bad. Has held up better this year than most previous years. One dry spot out front and one in the back. Should recover quickly in September.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Not too bad here.










I have been enjoying mowing w/ the Toro Super Recycler.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Not too bad here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great Eric!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks @pennstater2005 . The lawn has had less inputs this year compared to last years and it is still holding its own.


----------

